# Las Vegas Shootings



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Turn on any news channel

50+ killed 400+ injured

Gunman fired from 32nd floor of Mandalay Hotel & Casino into crowd at concert


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That was one sick POS


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Terrible tragedy. He had a squeaky clean police record—not even a traffic ticket. His weapons were illegal, but there were no warning signs. There's no way to guard against something like this. There's just no way.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> Terrible tragedy. He had a squeaky clean police record-not even a traffic ticket. His weapons were illegal, but there were no warning signs. There's no way to guard against something like this. There's just no way.


He also had a pilot's license and owned two planes. Can you imagine if he had loaded one of those planes with fuel and crashed it into that crowd?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

desertman said:


> He also had a pilot's license and owned two planes. Can you imagine if he had loaded one of those planes with fuel and crashed it into that crowd?


Apparently, he lost his pilot's license after failing the medical exam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Reason and logic have nothing to do with the outcry.
Emotions and perceptions are the operating criteria.

Another layer or two of law still will not solve the crazy-shooter problem.
If machine-guns aren't available, there are always cheap and easy fertilizer bombs.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm afraid this is the new normal. Sad.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Reason and logic have nothing to do with the outcry.
> Emotions and perceptions are the operating criteria.
> 
> Another layer or two of law still will not solve the crazy-shooter problem.
> If machine-guns aren't available, *there are always cheap and easy fertilizer bombs.*


It was just reported that ammonium nitrate was found at his home.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Evil is just that and no laws will protect us from evil trying to attack us except good people standing up.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It will be interesting to find out why this guy went off.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Being that human beings are the worst thing on the planet about all than can be said is *next.......*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheReaper said:


> It will be interesting to find out why this guy went off.


Unless he left a manifesto it will only be speculation by the psychiatrists, in their professional opinion.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Evil is just that and no laws will protect us from evil trying to attack us except good people standing up.


Evil is part & parcel of human nature. As long as humans continue to exist, so will evil.

There is no solution. Banning any & all firearms will *NOT* change anything. Man will continue to be evil.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Being that human beings are the worst thing on the planet about all than can be said is *next.......*


Then we should all just kill ourselves and be done with it.

[a touch of sarcasm]


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Then we should all just kill ourselves and be done with it.
> 
> [a touch of sarcasm]


We have identified the problem (mankind is evil).

So......how do we got about coming up with a solution? :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Being that human beings are the worst thing on the planet about all than can be said is *next.......*


I don't know about that. Yeah, there are monsters living amongst us. But all human beings? There were a lot of people at that concert that were tearing off their clothes and using them and their fingers to stop others from bleeding to death all while under fire. Then you have all the police and firemen who went into the twin towers after they'd been hit to rescue people with the knowledge that the buildings could come down on top of them at any moment. Then there's all of the unsung people who perform acts of kindness putting others ahead of themselves. Not to mention acts of valor on the battlefields. No, I think the vast majority are good people. Except that is for Democrats who wish to enslave us.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TheReaper said:


> It will be interesting to find out why this guy went off.


My theory is that since he was a heavy gambler, he wanted to get even with the City of Las Vegas. Knowing that an act such as this would scare people from coming there costing the city billions in revenue. He could have flown a plane into the crowd causing more deaths. But that would look like an accident and chose to shoot them instead as that would indeed be seen as intentional and deliberate. It was reported that he would gamble up to $30,000 a day while in Vegas. It will be interesting to see if I'm right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> We have identified the problem (mankind is evil).
> 
> So......how do we got about coming up with a solution? :watching:


Sadly the solution is there is *no *solution...........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

desertman said:


> I don't know about that. Yeah, there are monsters living amongst us. But all human beings? There were a lot of people at that concert that were tearing off their clothes and using them and their fingers to stop others from bleeding to death all while under fire. Then you have all the police and firemen who went into the twin towers after they'd been hit to rescue people with the knowledge that the buildings could come down on top of them at any moment. Then there's all of the unsung people who perform acts of kindness putting others ahead of themselves. Not to mention acts of valor on the battlefields. No, I think the vast majority are good people. Except that is for Democrats who wish to enslave us.


You are right and wrong.....

As human being evil and good(and every other emotion) is in all of us and we are capable to bring either to the surface at a moments notice......... That is why human beings are the worst thing on the planet...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Again the call to stop gun violence..........

How about we drop the word gun and focus on trying to stop violence.... Keep in mind we can not legislate morality......... However the law makers make such laws and more gun control laws will not solve the gun violence issue.....

Sticking with America, lets look at violence:
* Punks sucker punching people for no reason

* Scum buckets cutting in line at Six Flags and swearing and when asked to stop by a woman they sucker punch her 12 year old and viciously beat the mother, father and child

* Abusive spouse the beat the other

*Rapist

* Muggers

* Home invaders

* Those that abuse animals

* The list goes on and on

There are laws against all of the above and yet the violence continues.....

There is blame that needs to be shared:
* Lax enforcement of laws on the books

* The rise in plea bargains

* Stomping on the formation of gangs years ago instead of letting them proliferate into the terrorists they are

* The return of "latch key kids" in America

* Children not being taught respect for others

* The list goes on and on


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

There is no cure. People will always be nuts, to varying degrees. If they can get guns, this will always happen. Not that I condone restricting guns, I definately do not. I simply say that we have to accept this as a part of living in this country and this world, and only hope I am never a victim. But I want to be sure I've got something on hand to respond to this type of attack on me or my family if it ever happens. 

I wouldn't stand for anyone taking my guns in the interest of safety because I don't believe you can protect against this happening. I want my gun to defend myself if it does happen again, and I think it will.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I wouldn't stand for anyone taking my guns in the interest of safety because I don't believe you can protect against this happening. I want my gun to defend myself if it does happen again, and I think it will.


*Liberty is more important than security... *


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Interesting memo from a pharmacist (Suzi Cohen)

"The past few days have been a blur... we are all stunned and mortified at the mass killing in Las Vegas in which Stephen Paddock opened fire on the concert crowd below his hotel. I was in a troubled daze myself and couldn’t help but tear up every time I saw a heartbreaking new image appear on the screen. 

I just knew medications were involved, and strongly suspected a benzo. The minute I heard about it on the news, I said, “He was either on a benzo or had just gotten off one.” 
There’s no figuring out WHY he did this, but the fastest way to go from a normal, good citizen to insane at the drop of a hat is with a drug, usually one that alters brain receptors like those for anxiety, insomnia or severe depression. 

As it turns out, Stephen Paddock, a retired (millionaire) accountant WAS on a benzodiazepine drug. It was Valium and was prescribed by physician Dr. Steven Winkler on June 21, 2017. 

According to the Nevada Prescription Monitoring Program, Paddock was prescribed 50 tablets of 10 mg Valium and was given the generic version called diazepam. Paddock bought it from a Walgreens in Reno, Nevada on the same day it was prescribed. He was supposed to take one pill a day. 

Did he stay on it? Did he take more than prescribed? Did he combine it with other psychoactive medications? Did he suddenly stop it after taking such a high dose? Unfortunately, these are questions for which we might never find answers. 

Everyone’s heard of Valium. It’s used frequently to calm people down if they have anxiety. It’s the sister drug to other benzos like Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan and others. I'm certainly not blaming Valium for a gunman gone mad; millions of people take these types of drugs without becoming psychotic. But I will share this with you: in a 2015 World Psychiatry study, 960 Finnish adults and teens convicted of homicide proved that the odds of them killing someone were 45% higher during time frame they took benzodiazepines. And one year prior, researchers in the Australian and New Zealand Journal of Psychiatry concluded: "It appears that benzodiazepine use is moderately associated with subsequent aggressive behavior." 

You might argue that the drug was an epic fail and Paddock’s anxiety and other associated mental disturbances caused him to commit this crime. But others, especially in the growing anti-benzo community, could make the argument that diazepam itself caused personality changes and induced the rage and insanity that underpins these types of crimes. But one thing is certain, Paddock was prescribed at least one anti-anxiety drug in June. The drug is known to cause personality changes, similar to alcohol. It changes you. Benzos affect the same receptors as alcohol, the GABA receptors. With alcohol, you sometimes see a drunk person become very aggressive and violent, instead of going to sleep. Benzo use can change people’s personalities in the same unexpected ways. 

So benzos (like alcohol) are a tranquilizer, but we know that in some people, they can trigger aggression. And this aggression and emotional disinhibition can be made worse if the benzo is combined with alcohol or other psychoactive medications. 

IMPROPER discontinuation of benzos can and often does lead to suicide. They cannot be suddenly stopped. If you don’t wean off properly, it can cause severe mental and neurological disturbances.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Good post win231. His dosage was at 10mg, I was prescribed Xanax, 0.25mg, and took only two before I stopped completely. I'll never take another. These benzo drugs are dangerous and should be closely scrutinized as to their risk vs. benefit.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

joepeat said:


> Good post win231. His dosage was at 10mg, I was prescribed Xanax, 0.25mg, and took only two before I stopped completely. I'll never take another. These benzo drugs are dangerous and should be closely scrutinized as to their risk vs. benefit.


I had a big argument with my sister when her son was prescribed "Paxil" when he was around 12. I was of the opinion that there are better & safer ways to deal with his parents' divorce than drugs. He was taken off the drug after several fits of rage when he destroyed furniture in the house and also when his mother found a hangman's noose he draped over a tree in the back yard.

The nuttiest women I've dated (only a few times) were on anti-depressants. Coincidence? I doubt it. They would be fine one day, then work hard to start a big fight over nothing the next day, accusing me of all kinds of crap.....even sexual assault when I never even touched her. One psycho "B" asked me what I do for a living. We chatted about it for a few minutes. Then I asked her what kind of work she does. She replied, "My finances are none of your business...why are you so concerned....are you trying to get your hands on my money," etc. Drove ME crazy. I suggested she see her doctors about getting off her anti-depressants.

Doctors must get big perks for prescribing them like Skittles.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I live here in Vegas. I just got a haircut and my barber said she and family almost went to the concert but changed their minds. But they had some friends who went and one took two in his leg. The bullets lodged about two inches deep – after they passed through someone else. No word on if the other person survived.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The medication issue is an interesting slant, but I don't think it will hold any water, as far as an excuse goes. Not everyone reacts the exact same way as others when drugs are involved. 

Lots and lots of people on the same or similar meds, and they don't go off and plan a lengthy, horrendous, situation killing others. As sick as this was, it was a very well planned and executed event. 

Time will tell of course. Just not so sure that we will really ever know the cold hard facts.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How much does it really matter as to why he did it...... The outcome was the outcome......

We all know what motivated Hitler and again the outcome was the outcome......


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Some news outlets are now saying that there may have been more than 1 shooter. 
As far as drugs, he planned this attack for a long time. He didnt just snap last Sunday. 
I am hoping that there is some video in and around his room that can help figure out if
anyone else was involved. 

I still see no evidence yet of what his motive was. We may never know for sure. 
Every news/blog reporter is just guessing at this point.
Bob


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Regardless of what his girlfriend says, I think (and the police think) she is involved. We can't expect her to say, "Yes, of course I knew he was going to kill people."
A reporter asked an officer if he thought the shooter had accomplices. The cop replied, "We think he did and....you know..... he does have a girlfriend." My interpretation is the officer wasn't allowed to reveal details yet but the girlfriend will probably be charged sometime in the future. They can't charge her until they find proof.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> How much does it really matter as to why he did it...... The outcome was the outcome......
> 
> We all know what motivated Hitler and again the outcome was the outcome......


True as to what you said. But, it's human nature to want to know why some do what they do. For LE, it's a solemn duty and an obligation to try and find out why.

Can you imagine the public outcry if LE said that what was done is done and we are now moving on?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Unless he had associates that helped him plan this attack. I don't think we'll ever know for sure what motivated this. Only the monster knows and he's dead.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Many people only see what they want to see. They ignore what is right in front of them. Some people call it " looking through rose colored glasses". It is very possible the girl friend did not know because she did not want to know, same with the brother. The guy was rich and if he is paying or loaning out money people don't want to lose out so they ignore the things that could upset the money flow.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> Many people only see what they want to see. They ignore what is right in front of them. Some people call it " looking through rose colored glasses". It is very possible the girl friend did not know because she did not want to know, same with the brother. The guy was rich and if he is paying or loaning out money people don't want to lose out so they ignore the things that could upset the money flow.


Quite true. Money corrupts. It's too much of a coinkidink that he gives his girlfriend $100,000.00 & sends her away.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

> ........ That is why human beings are the worst thing on the planet...


This whole incident is no doubt heart breaking to all across the globe.

Just thought of sharing this video. To clarify that the views expressed here are his own.


----------

